

What Should I Do With My Life? - edash
http://blog.agentpronto.com/post/3786111825/what-should-i-do-with-my-life

======
wmat
Great post! I get annoyed with the "happiness" meme that seems to be so
pervasive these days and this post hits the nail on the head. Happiness is the
pursuit of happiness.

